# Bulk Acorns?



## Ddiaz (Sep 21, 2009)

Can you buy acorns in bulk? I'm talking about in 40-50 lb. bags like corn.
Corn can be controversial and I'm _assuming _acorns have more nutritional value for them than corn (don't they have a little protein and fat?).
I've thought about gathering acorns up and putting them in a pile, but that would be an incredibly time consuming PIA.

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Orion1 (Jan 7, 2005)

here is a link I found on google http://acorno.com/ouracorns.html


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Orion1 said:


> here is a link I found on google http://acorno.com/ouracorns.html


I love google


----------



## Ddiaz (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks, Orion. That's what I'm talking about but those are pretty darn expensive. I'll have to find some at my co-op or somewhere locally because shipping would be too expensive on something like that.


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

wow sounds like i need to start raking acorns for that price


----------



## haaps (Sep 3, 2008)

I got about 400 pounds that I would sell for the right price, but don't know how shipping would work.


----------



## Ddiaz (Sep 21, 2009)

haaps said:


> I got about 400 pounds that I would sell for the right price, but don't know how shipping would work.


Dang, Haaps - where do you live (as in what state - not your address, LOL)?
How did you gather them?


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I pay my kids to pick them up in our yard! It doesn't take long! According to that link I have gathered over $1,000 worth of acorns!!! :tongue:


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

wow, 1 lb of acorns for $20. lol


----------



## motorcitykid (Nov 29, 2005)

That amount is usually good for two deer and ten minutes.


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

just so we are clear here, i am willing to gather anyone here 1 lb of any acorns that are native to MS for $15 per pound. the AT special!


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

WHOA! WHOA! everyone slow down with the orders!


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Trouble is squirels and chipmunks will get to them first. So you better order 100lbs.


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

I've got a neighbor that has a couple great acorn trees in his front yard (all of 'em as big as your thumb 1st digit to tip) and it takes me maybe 20 minutes to fill a 5 gallon bucket full... maybe 20 lbs??? AT $20 / lb, that's $400 a bucket! 

I offered his admitedly bored teenage son $5 a bucket if he'd pick 'em (didn't think that was too bad an offer for 20 minutes work)... well... let's just say when more are needed, his spot on the couch still stays warm and my knees get a lil' more creaky


----------



## haaps (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah I live in Michigan just a little ways from Mississippi! I have spot where the dead people hang full of oak trees picked up about 600 pounds in hour couple weeks ago and there is a lot more to be picked.


----------

